# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Anuvin's Print Journal and How To Megapost

## Anuvin

Hey there fellow backers, I decided I needed a place to post my prints and How to videos so they didn't end up all over the place. Let's start with build videos:


Unboxing the V1 kit:



Building the V1 printer:



Building the standard drip system (highly recommended):



So far, I am very pleased with how the peachy performs. It clearly has the capability to print highly detailed objects that would be nearly impossible for an FDM printer. Here is my first batch of prints from the peachy:












I have also done a few print not from the print library, but I have just begun to play with the settings, so these prints are going to be much rougher for a while until I get Gcode figured out:

1 cm cube (it is 1 cm high, but only 7 mm wide)


d20 (lopsided, numbers didn't come through strongly, but perfectly full and no holes or problems otherwise, too big attempt to the right)


I will be updating this thread as I print and film more peachy stuff, and I hope I can help with build questions for people who used my videos to build their peachy.

----------


## rylangrayston

Wow what a great post! 
You have done so much in just the first few days! Thankyou so much, Im sure thousands of people will benefit from your videos dew time.

----------


## Anuvin

Thanks Rylan! I wanted to try something simple and fun, so I tried a grumpy t-rex.
Model : http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:637786

----------


## mike_biddell

Anuvin

Great prints. When I am up and running, I am going to try floating a thin layer of tap water on top of the resin. I have a theory that this might improve the layering..

----------


## Dayling

Have you got any videos of the prints?

----------


## Fab

Anuvin, that's just awesome !
What is your overall impression about the quality of these prints, and the "Peachy Printer experience" in general ?

----------


## Gavin

> Thanks Rylan! I wanted to try something simple and fun, so I tried a grumpy t-rex.
> Model : http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:637786



That's really awesome, I'm excited to see other's print with this thing.





> Anuvin
> 
> Great prints. When I am up and running, I am going to try floating a thin layer of tap water on top of the resin. I have a theory that this might improve the layering..


I've also found the new MakerJuice resins specifically the Snap Fit drastically increases the smoothness of the prints.

----------


## martinf1977

Hi Anuvin.

Have you been doing any more prints lately? Anything you can share with the group?

/Martin

----------


## rylangrayston

For the 10 or so people out there that have V1 peachy printer kits This is a great Thread to refer to when building your printer. 
Anuvin was the first to build and print with a V1 kit, and he did an excellent job in documenting the process!

----------

